# Amtrak Buses - How bad are they??



## MistressJane

Hi guys!

I posted a couple months ago just before my first every Amtrak trip and you were all SO helpful--THANK YOU! My trip went very well, and thanks to your suggestions and advice I was very comfortable and well prepared for my whole trip.

I have another long train trip coming up and I was hoping I could reach out for more opinions from this forum. Namely, how bad are the Amtrak buses? I have to take a rather epic trip from EMY to SYR then from SYR to TPA then from TPA back to EMY over the course of January.

Here are my options:

__________________







__________________

OR

__________________






__________________

While I like the idea of using the Silver Star to skip the bus [because I fear it will be AWFUL like Greyhound... not that I've even been on Greyhound, I've just heard literally nothing but horrible things] and I like the potential for wifi, I don't like that I have to leave at 4pm Wednesday instead of 6am Thursday. I'm staying will friends that week and I'd love to see as much of them as possible since we live a continent apart! The Silver Star also appears to take around 44 hours while the Silver Meteor only takes 32 hours.

So I guess my question is: Is the bus REALLY that bad? Is the wifi really that good? Is it worth missing out on half a day with friends?

Thanks in advance for your help. =]

~B


----------



## Jim G.

Your bus riders should be the same kind of people that were on the train. I rode several times last summer while they did track work in Illinois. I could not complain about the bus or the service. The train is just a whole lot more comfortable. By the way, I had to go to Kansas about a month ago to pick up a car I bought. Amtak just did not have connections, but Greyhound did. For the first time in my 73 yrs. I rode all night. The buses were new with comfortable leather seats. The drivers were courteous. What I had thought I would dread became a trip that I would not hesitate to do again.


----------



## kal-tex

We frequently travel from Chicago IL to Houston TX. Since there is no direct train traveling this route, we leave the train at Longview TX and climb aboard a bus from there to Houston (about a 5 hour trip). The bus is not our favorite part of the trip, but it's really not bad. A Lone Star Coach is contracted for that portion of the trip. The bus is relatively new and always very clean. Most times there are few passengers so it is possible to have a double seat for each person (unless it is a busy time of year when two-people-per-double-seat is necessary). There is an on-board restroom, but few people use it. The bus is equipped with video monitors and the driver plays a family-type movie or two. A "rest stop" is scheduled mid-way on the trip, so most folks use that opportunity to use a "real" restroom and to pick up a snack or meal. This is the only Amtrak Bus that we have ridden on, so I cannot give you a review of the Florida bus situation, but I would assume the service is similar. Plus, it's only a two-hour trip for you - I'd opt for the bus.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

I only have experience with Amtrak California buses, but they are really not very bad. A few years ago, I was travelling from Salinas to Glendale (before the Coast Starlight switched from Glendale to Van Nuys) and the train was going to be 11 hours late. So when the midday bus came through, they offered all of the willing passengers seats on the Amtrak California bus, where we could get on the Pacific Surfliner departure from SLO at 2:00... However, they were launching special military stuff at Vandenburg AFB and they transferred us onto separate buses to take us to Santa Barbara... the buses are fine, and especially for short trips like Orlando to Tampa, it's definitely ok... I do think that it's very important to see friends though, and if you think it is important to see them also, then the bus part is unnecessary.

One thing that doesn't make much sense to me is that if you go to Raleigh and use the Carolinian, I think it is unnecessary to take #67 to Washington DC... just get a cheap hotel in NYC


----------



## Rail Freak

I'm from the Tampa Bay Area & travel the Meteor Bus to & from Orlando all the time. Because I do it so much, it's becoming a pain in the buttox!!!! That being said, not to worry, they are very nice & comfortable! Take the Silver Meteor!!!


----------



## Donctor

The buses can be really bad. I once met an Amtrak bus who had killed his sister. He had just been released from prison.


----------



## bobnabq

Jim G. said:


> I rode all night. The buses (Greyhound) were new with comfortable leather seats. The drivers were courteous. What I had thought I would dread became a trip that I would not hesitate to do again.


Boy, I wish I could say the same. With my 6' 2" height I can't enjoy a bus or plane ride. My knees are always firmly planted in the back of the seat in front of me.


----------



## JeffW

bobnabq said:


> Jim G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rode all night. The buses (Greyhound) were new with comfortable leather seats. The drivers were courteous. What I had thought I would dread became a trip that I would not hesitate to do again.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, I wish I could say the same. With my 6' 2" height I can't enjoy a bus or plane ride. My knees are always firmly planted in the back of the seat in front of me.
Click to expand...

Yup, I'm 6' 4", and I will not fly for the exact same reason. I remember one epic trip flying from NYC to Indianapolis in what amounted to a sardine can (window seat), and my legs were asleep before we even left the ground.

Regarding the Amtrak bus, I've taken one from Ann Arbor to Toledo, which almost felt like a discount charter bus--pretty comfortable, but not so much as Amtrak. If most of your trip is on the train, I figure you will be fine.


----------



## guest

Donctor said:


> The buses can be really bad. I once met an Amtrak bus who had killed his sister. He had just been released from prison.


the bus, the driver, a passenger, or none of the above???


----------



## Cascadia

I took a Thruway bus to Seattle recently, the trip was just fine. The bus was much better than a Greyhound bus, very new and clean. The driver was super pleasant and professional, he was happy in his job.


----------



## gatelouse

I haven't had a complaint with an Amtrak bus. Given the value of your time in Syracuse, I'd opt for the Meteor with the bus connection.

If you really, really want to avoid the bus, you can ride the Meteor to Winter Haven and catch the northbound Star to Tampa. This will get you an all-rail itinerary into Tampa if the Meteor isn't too delayed. Check out the PDF schedules for the details. Several variations on ticketing and protecting this itinerary are possible; post back if you're interested in pursuing this approach.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie

guest said:


> Donctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The buses can be really bad. I once met an Amtrak bus who had killed his sister. He had just been released from prison.
> 
> 
> 
> the bus, the driver, a passenger, or none of the above???
Click to expand...

The bus.

This is what happens when you don't properly discipline a bus back when it was still a go cart. You know the old saying... spare the fan belt, spoil the bus.


----------



## Palmland

Have ridden Ambus from Reno to Sacramento, Orlando to Tampa, and Emeryville to SF. All were good trips and nice equipment. Don't hesitate if it makes your travel plans work. But, I am curious about your option 2. Why NEC regional, Carolinian, and Silver Star. Why not just Silver Star all the way from NY to Tampa? The Star's route is a bit more circuitous than the Meteor but that would be my choice, since it allows you to stay in your sleeper -or coach- the whole way.


----------



## guest

The Amtrak bus from Charlottesville to Richmond is a thruway charter bus run by James River Bus Lines, and is strictly there for carrying Amtrak passengers connecting from the Cardinal to Richmond and connecting points, including destinations served by the Silver Meteor.


----------



## Big Iron

guest said:


> The Amtrak bus from Charlottesville to Richmond is a thruway charter bus run by James River Bus Lines, and is strictly there for carrying Amtrak passengers connecting from the Cardinal to Richmond and connecting points, including destinations served by the Silver Meteor.


I've ridden this bus a few times and James River runs their newer equipment on this route. It has never been crowded and I have always been able to get a seat pair to myself which helps my 6'2" frame feels more comfortable.


----------



## bobnabq

Donctor said:


> I once met an Amtrak bus who had killed his sister. He had just been released from prison.


I read about that in "*When Buses Go Bad*".


----------



## jmbgeg

Donctor said:


> The buses can be really bad. I once met an Amtrak bus who had killed his sister. He had just been released from prison.


The "bus killed his sister"? Bad $%# bus... <_<


----------



## guest

jmbgeg said:


> Donctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The buses can be really bad. I once met an Amtrak bus who had killed his sister. He had just been released from prison.
> 
> 
> 
> The "bus killed his sister"? Bad $%# bus... <_<
Click to expand...

She spent too much time in his bathroom...


----------



## sttsxm

they aren 't bad....MY issue arises when i don't KNOW i am going to be on a bus (as in a bustitution..) and when Amtrak drops the ball ...(last winter, they ran bustitutions on the EB for a LONG time...and it was as if they never did it before..)

Conversely, the bustitution from BOS to ALB for the LSL wasn't horrible, and it was well planned out-the conductor rode with us, we had a nice lunch etc...

But, I digress....

the only SCHEDULED Amtrak bus I've taken was from the Ferry building in SF to EMY...and it was decent. Nice bus....no issues....(actually, even the bustitutions were on nice vehicles...)

You're only going to be riding with Amtrak pax as opposed to people just taking a bus from point A to point B.

WiFi on the trains can be hit or miss (IME mostly miss..) . Not sure if any of the buses are so equipped.

If it were me, I'd book as much of the trip as possible on the train...i understand you want to spend as much time with your friends as possible...but, all things considered, I would rather be on the train with room to walk around than stuck in a small (in comparison) bus...

As an FYI...67 is usually PACKED!!


----------



## Donctor

guest said:


> Donctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The buses can be really bad. I once met an Amtrak bus who had killed his sister. He had just been released from prison.
> 
> 
> 
> the bus, the driver, a passenger, or none of the above???
Click to expand...

The bus. It was a pretty bad bus.


----------



## ScottC4746

guest said:


> Donctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The buses can be really bad. I once met an Amtrak bus who had killed his sister. He had just been released from prison.
> 
> 
> 
> the bus, the driver, a passenger, or none of the above???
Click to expand...

 :giggle:


----------



## oldtimer

ScottC4746 said:


> guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The buses can be really bad. I once met an Amtrak bus who had killed his sister. He had just been released from prison.
> 
> 
> 
> the bus, the driver, a passenger, or none of the above???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :giggle:
Click to expand...


They bus asked for mercy after killing his sister as now he was an only child!

:help: :giggle: :help:


----------



## pebbleworm

Ive found the Amtrak buses to be very nice- not at all like the greydog of yore. In California at least they are new, upholstered and comfortable, usually with plenty of room. I just did the three hour bus leg from Santa Barbara to Bakersfield, and the bus even had wifi. Most seem to be made by Van Hool in Belgium- sad that the US can't even build a bus anymore.


----------



## MistressJane

Donctor said:


> The buses can be really bad. I once met an Amtrak bus who had killed his sister. He had just been released from prison.


LOL! I always had a feeling about them! =P


----------



## MistressJane

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The buses can be really bad. I once met an Amtrak bus who had killed his sister. He had just been released from prison.
> 
> 
> 
> the bus, the driver, a passenger, or none of the above???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bus.
> 
> This is what happens when you don't properly discipline a bus back when it was still a go cart. You know the old saying... spare the fan belt, spoil the bus.
Click to expand...

HA HA HA HA HA! XD


----------



## MistressJane

Palmland said:


> Have ridden Ambus from Reno to Sacramento, Orlando to Tampa, and Emeryville to SF. All were good trips and nice equipment. Don't hesitate if it makes your travel plans work. But, I am curious about your option 2. Why NEC regional, Carolinian, and Silver Star. Why not just Silver Star all the way from NY to Tampa? The Star's route is a bit more circuitous than the Meteor but that would be my choice, since it allows you to stay in your sleeper -or coach- the whole way.


That's an excellent question! I just entered my start and end points into Amtrak.com and this was the route it chose for me. I had no idea the Silver Star (and the direct train to TPA) existed until I (for some reason) googled "Silver Meteor" and read the wikipedia. I'll try your suggestion and see what comes up. If the timing and price are right--you may have saved the day! =]


----------



## MistressJane

Just ordered my tickets! I decided to go with [almost] everyone's advice and try the bus from Orlando to Tampa. The only bummer is that I waited so long to make my decision that my ticket price went up. D'oh!


----------



## zepherdude

I ride the Amtrak bus from Eugene to PDX and the service is prompt and professional. There is even a bus stop on the University of Oregon Campus. I suppose the quality depends on the company that contracts the service from Amtrak. Bus is quality and modern in every way. A great way to augment Amtrak service.


----------



## transit54

pebbleworm said:


> Most seem to be made by Van Hool in Belgium- sad that the US can't even build a bus anymore.


Sure they can. Ever heard of MCI? That being said, most of the coach buses I see are made in Canada (and MCI does have a Canadian factory also). Van Hool is becoming more popular in the US, however.


----------



## taking the cars

I'll let you know in on Tuesday. I'v just been informed tat my wife and I will be taking a bus instead of the eastbound EB to Chicago tomorrow morning due to freight train mishaps and such. IT seems to happen every time we take the EB during holidays. Eight hours on the EB or a bus? Not looking forward to the latter.


----------



## Durham57

Can anyone tell me what the Amtrak buses are like from Los Angeles Union Station to Bakersfield? I would be connecting to the San Joaquin up to Emeryville. The trip varies between two and three hours.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

Durham57 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the Amtrak buses are like from Los Angeles Union Station to Bakersfield? I would be connecting to the San Joaquin up to Emeryville. The trip varies between two and three hours.


Definitely fine. If it is a nonstop bus, you will get to Bakersfield far ahead of schedule, too. As I and others said in previous posts, the Amtrak California buses are nice enough, especially for a trip as short as LA-Bakersfield.


----------



## gswager

Durham57 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the Amtrak buses are like from Los Angeles Union Station to Bakersfield? I would be connecting to the San Joaquin up to Emeryville. The trip varies between two and three hours.


I've used it several times on LAX - BFD route and will use it again in a few weeks. It's a very nice bus. Be sure to ask driver if the bus will take you to Bakersfield non-stop. I think one of the bus will have to do local pick-up on the way to Bakersfield.


----------



## Railroad Bill

We have ridden the Thruway bus from LA to and from Bakersfield and it was a nice experience (except my 6'6" frame doesn't fit behind the seat very well :giggle: ) The bus was clean, passengers nice, and the scenery going over the mountains is great.


----------



## Shanghai

pebbleworm said:


> Ive found the Amtrak buses to be very nice- not at all like the greydog of yore. In California at least they are new, upholstered and comfortable, usually with plenty of room. I just did the three hour bus leg from Santa Barbara to Bakersfield, and the bus even had wifi. Most seem to be made by Van Hool in Belgium- sad that the US can't even build a bus anymore.


I read the two buses for Obama were manufactured in Canada.

I thought the Greyhound buses were manufactured by a Greyhound subsidary

company in the USA.


----------



## aviva_dawn

I feel like an old hand with the AmBus. I've traveled more on them than on trains, I think.

In California at least, and then also SAC-RNO and SAC to CCN (when Amtrak still went there.....miss that....) and really enjoyed it. Even during my trip the weekend before this one when I was on one for eight hours from SBA to Oakland-Jack London....it was overnight and I slept on my window seat against my coat for nearly the entire trip.


----------



## taking the cars

On the 28th we ended up taking a bus from St. Paul to Chicago because the Eastbound EB was hours late. My only complaint is that the seating is too cramped. They should remove two rows of seats and give every remaining row more room. Even my wife who is five foot, seven inches found it cramped.

Otherwise, there was free water, newspapers and a snack. The driver was very capable and we got into Chicago an hour early. Because of the delay we each got a five dollar meal credit at a stop.


----------



## fillyjonk

I think it depends on the lead-time before a bus is needed. I've done bustitutions from STL to BNL during the trackwork, these were large, motor-coach type buses and were fairly comfortable. But I also got stuck with a bus during a flooding incident - it was not much better than a standard city bus, and my major complaint was that it was an overnight run, and the driver played shoot-em-up movies ALL NIGHT LONG on the on-board videoscreens - I did not sleep one bit, even with earplugs.

That might have been fine for folks who didn't have to work the next day, but I did, and I was really unhappy.

That said, I'm not sure how comfortable I would find the motorcoach type buses for overnight travel...not a huge amount of legroom.


----------



## JayPea

I had to take a bus this past June from Portland to Spokane when the EB for that section was cancelled. It was roomy and comfortable. They gave us a complimentary boxed dinner, which was good, and we had a bathroom/snack stop about halfway through. It wasn't a train but it did the job just fine. The driver and the Amtrak employee both did a great job. I wish more Amtrak conductors/coach car attendants were like this one was.


----------



## mary crawford

DO NOT DEPEND ON THE BUSES......We were left stranded in Galveston. 2 seniors just left behind and when we called Amtrak they wouldn't even offer any help. Our ticket was issued by AMTRAK...not a bus company


----------

